# Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2021"



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2021"*

						Einfach die teuersten Komponenten kaufen und hoffen, dass er sein Zweck erfüllt? Kann man machen, wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt. Andernfalls haben wir fünf unterschiedliche Bauvorschläge mit aktuellen Komponenten für Sie, die auf Ihren jeweiligen Zweck oder Budget zugeschnitten sind. Egal ob Budget-, High-End-, oder Mini-PC - jeder Rechner bietet das bestmögliche Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die fünf Vorschläge packen wir in das aktuelle Sonderheft und garnieren sie mit einem Test von über 20 aktuellen SSDs sowie mehreren Praxisartikeln.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2021"*


----------



## shaboo (24. September 2020)

Ein Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2021(!)", das - von der 3080 abgesehen - ohne jegliche Details zu Ampere, Big Navi oder Zen 3 auskommen muss - geht's vielleicht noch überflüssiger?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. September 2020)

Jede normale Firma plant längerfristig als von 12 bis Mittag, daher steht unsere Sonderheftplanung seit Anfang des Jahres (März, Juni, September). Die (Vor-)Aussagen im neuen Heft sind so gut und aktuell wie möglich. Ich weiß jetzt auch gar nicht, was ihr wollt – die 3090 erscheint ja erst heute, der ganze andere Krempel erst in vielen Wochen oder Monaten. Somit ist Stand jetzt alles aktuell. Warten kann man immer, manchmal muss man aber auch mal etwas kaufen, sonst bleibt das Bild schwarz.  Und das nächste Heft kommt bestimmt.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Jerem1ah (7. November 2020)

Ein Paar der Computec Links führen zu den Einzelausgaben und nicht zum Sonderheft, was kurz etwas verwirrend war aber habe es gefunden.


----------



## Basileukum (19. November 2020)

Ja, wird langsam wieder spannend, wer derzeit aufrüstet kann sicher den einen oder anderen Tip brauchen. 

Ich warte allerdings eher noch bis nächstes Jahr. Da bist dann aus dem derzeitigen Chaos etwas raus.


----------

